# Face furnishings first time cockapoo



## Vanillathunder (Jun 11, 2021)

Hello everyone, I have reserved a cockapoo puppy hoping to have a more poodle like doggie that would shed less. Just found out face furnishings can predict the puppy coat type. Anyone with similar puppies that now have a more teddy bear look? He’s super cute but we’d like to somehow be sure doggie won’t be shedding too much. I’m quite worried the face is more to the straight side.


----------



## MrMotivations (Mar 14, 2015)

Such a beautiful baby! What you ask seems a bit difficult to predict, at this time of your pup's development. Double mixed breeds, in my experience, lean toward one dog type or the other. In any event, we too love the Teddy Bear look. Our current toy poodle has fine, curly fur when allowed to grow out .We gave up on the "groomers" effectuating a proper cut to our liking, so I now do it. Perfect? Nope, but no longer does Lucy get her undercoat exposed to the elements, and I can make a bit of a Teddy Bear of her nose. Saved lots of dough in the process of quitting groomers..

🐩<--LittleLucyLou.(Rescue Poo)


----------



## Olliethespoodle (Jul 16, 2021)

I think this puppy has quite a bit of facial furnishings, its definately a little long rather than super short (well compared to my puppy), and quite fluffy paws too...
Very cute pup 😍😍😍


----------

